
Uber CEO and Pittsburgh Mayor Discussed Reducing State Fines, Emails Reveal - tim_sw
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/uber-ceo-and-pittsburgh-mayor-discussed-reducing-state-fines-emails-reveal
======
malcolmgreaves
I lived in the burgh for half a decade. What outsiders won't understand is
that Pittsburgh's economy is trash. There's no hope. Yes, it's not poverty-
stricken, but it's certainly not a place to grow or nurture a career. What
Uber's ATC represents is the beginning of Pittsburgh's revitalization and
sorely needed economic growth. The enemy of yinzers here is the regulatory
capture of the Pennsylvania Utility Commission by the entrenched, terrible,
pathetic taxi industry. I hope that PA gets its shit together for the burgh's
sake.

